
Ability to work more than 40 hours a week is One of Your Most Valuable Skills - ptr
https://thinkfaster.co/2016/02/your-ability-to-work-more-than-40-hours-a-week-is-one-of-your-most-valuable-skills-as-a-software-engineer/
======
mankash666
As long as the bonuses are commensurate, people aren't averse to putting in
extra hours.

However, slaving without reward - which is the status quo, isn't what anyone
likes, except bosses, who get big bonuses for delivering "more with less"

